# Solved: StarWind Services



## SepiasSoul (Jan 9, 2005)

I was looking through my processes and noticed StarWindServices. I know what the program is and what it is for, I also know that it causes problems with many games such as TES: Oblivion. Can someone tell me how to dump this program? It's not under Add/remove programs. I know its attached to one of the games I have on my PC, I don't know which though. If I can remove it and leave the game on here that would be desirable, but if the game must go as well, thats fine too. Any advice would be great.

Sepias


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It seems that Alcohol 120 puts it there, but since we can't offer support for that product, other than suggesting that you uninstall it  you probably will have to live with it.


----------



## SepiasSoul (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't think it was Alcohol 120 that dropped it on there, since I've never noticed it before, but I just uninstalled it and we will see if its still there...


----------



## SepiasSoul (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, you were right lol. That pulled it. I'm gunna have to see if I can find a way around it, thanks for the help.

Edit-
Yea found a way around it... seems not all versions are created equal


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome  You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu


----------



## L12aRd_K1n6 (Jun 13, 2006)

You can disable the starwind service by adding this line to your windows registry:
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\StarWindService]

The other software you were thinking of is the infamous starforce copy protection system that acts like spyware.


----------

